# Bob Sykes - 3/19



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went to Sykes on Tuesday night for five hours or so. Man we had a blast. Caught plenty of white trout & baited up the ten rods we had all with fresh white trout heads/tails. We hooked into a few good reds but couldn't keep them out of the pilings. Finally Nathan managed to land this monster ray. He was pretty excited, not only because it was his biggest ray & it gave him a great fight, but also because he finally got to test out his 7' International rod/Penn Fathom 25LW setup. Anyways, we fished a while after Nathan landed the big ray, & Caleb ended up hooking up too. He fought a massive ray for 53 minutes. Absolutely insane fight. Unfortunately, he hooked it on a 3500 size Sabalos spinning reel filled w/ 20 lb. braid with a 7' 6'' medium action inshore rod, so he never had much of a chance of landing it. He did give that ray a run for its money though. During the last ten minutes or so Caleb put the heat on him & finally got him off the bottom & running again, but unfortunately once he took off on his last run Caleb tried too hard to get him to turn & finally got broke off. Really cool fight to watch though, I'd never seen a fight last that long! Gonna head out tonight again, so expect another report tomorrow. Wish us luck!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ThaFish said:


> Caught plenty of white trout & *baited up the ten rods we had* all with fresh white trout heads/tails.


That would give the grumpy old pier "ranger" at the Gulf State Park Fishing Pier an aneurysm! (Some people will get that)

Anyways, nice ray! Good luck tonight.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good post, fun night!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pullage is pullage! Thanks for sharing in your trip.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Very fun night that was! Really wish I could have landed that ray though, either way it was fun.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You win some you lose some :/


----------

